# Dura-ace vs. Ultegra chain differences?



## skygodmatt (May 24, 2005)

I need a 10 speed chain to work with a Sram 1070 11-26 10 speed cassette. 

What's the difference between Ultegra and Dura -Ace? They both list at 280g weight.
The price difference is about $5 on sale. Does one shift better than the other? Is one quieter?

Thanks,

Matt P.


----------



## grayfox2014 (Dec 7, 2005)

I have road both DA and Ultegra chains, and have not seen a ounce of difference between the two. I have not rode the DA chain long enough to see if it last any longer but I doubt it

As long as you keep your chain cleaned and lubed up it will look new for thousands of miles (right around 3000-5000 miles if you take care of it)

steve


----------



## MR_GRUMPY (Aug 21, 2002)

With Dura Ace chain, you have the privilege of saying to your friends..." I have Dura Ace chain, what sort of crap do you use?


----------



## torrefaction (Jun 25, 2006)

It's 5$ more. It's way prettier. It's DA. Buy it!


----------



## the Inbred (Feb 28, 2004)

nickel plating on the inner links. looks cooler.


----------



## skygodmatt (May 24, 2005)

*yes...bought a DA chain.....*

....and the Dura-Ace chain works actually awesome with a Sram 1070 cassette. 

I could swear it's quieter and it might be my imagination but I'd swear it shifts better. The DA chain is 6.1mm wide and the Sram is 5.9mm. Shimano claims the rollers are really wide so they glide nice and are strong. Can that possibly be why? It's 20g heavier than the Sram 1090R chain I replaced but it's only $33 on sale versus $60 Sram sale price. Almost half the price. I am running the Sram 11-26 ratio with a New DA crank. The gear range is awesome. I am thinking 20g? That's about the same weight as when I spit once. 
---Sram Force shifters and derailleurs by the way. 

What's interesting is that when 10 speed systems came out, both Shimano and Campy chains were 6.1mm and 6.2mm. Now, Campy and Sram are 5.9mm and Shimano is still 6.1mm. I am wondering if the slightly wider chain fits better on the cogs? The bike shifts faster than ever. 
Any thoughts?

Matt P.


----------



## skygodmatt (May 24, 2005)

*I get 3000...*



grayfox2014 said:


> I have road both DA and Ultegra chains, and have not seen a ounce of difference between the two. I have not rode the DA chain long enough to see if it last any longer but I doubt it
> 
> As long as you keep your chain cleaned and lubed up it will look new for thousands of miles (right around 3000-5000 miles if you take care of it)
> 
> steve



Yes...I get 3000 miles which is 3 months. At that time, it's all the way stretched---
184 pound rider.


----------

